# ga power b13 master cylinder upgrade



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

AD22vf went on fine. i have superb braking power. you do not need to upgrade the mastercylinder in my case. i had no pedal drop after a 10 minute drive. and they have soo soo much more power than my stock ga b13 setup.

i have the swap :thumbup: :thumbup: 

ill be posting pixs later......enjoy

KAMRON


----------

